# 2013 Troop Pipe Rally!!!!



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

*Well boys and girls the day is finally here! *
The first annual Pipe Troop Rally officially begins today! We need all things pipe related for the Service Members in combat zones and stationed overseas.

*How it works*
Send us donations of anything pipe related and earn prize entries. We need pipes (corn cobs are suggested but all pipes will be accepted), pipe tobacco of any and all variety, pipe cleaners, pipe tampers and tools, lighters and anything else pipe related that you can think of. Other goodies that troops use overseas such as toiletries, candy, magazines etc.

We also will be accepting cash donations to pay for shipping care packages to the troops. Please send cash donations via Amazon Payments to:
[email protected] or [email protected]
All cash donations go into the same account.

Send donations to:
Pete Deros
Troop Donations
PO Box 706
Ft Meade, MD 20755
OR
Matt Post
Troop Donations
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877

We will be accepting donation for the entire month of February. The prize drawing will take place the first week of March.

*How the prize entries break out*

Tinned Tobacco and Premium Bulk Tobaccos that are available at most online retailers throughout the year:
1 Tin or 2oz Bulk is one entry.
2 Tins or 4 oz is three entries

Hard To Find (HTF) and rare Tobaccos are worth double. These are tobaccos that are only available a few times a year or are limited editions etc.

Cash/Goods: $45 = 3 tickets

Value Line and OTC Tobaccos (7/11 or Drug Store type "Value and Super Value" tobacco products)
8 oz is one entry
16 oz is three entries

A word on the value of estate pipes and used pipes.
All pipes must be new or in fully restored ready to smoke condition. The value of a restored pipe will be assessed based on original purchase price + 50% for labor if the pipe was restored. Please include a invoice or receipt with all pipes so we can give you the proper number of prize entries based on the Cash/Goods bracket. If you don't have an invoice we will take you on your word BUT be aware that this will all be posted in a public forum so "overvalued" pipes will most likely be called out by fellow members.

*Now the best part&#8230;.What you can win!*

From Rich at 4Noggins.com we have a very classy pipe!

















From Travis at PipesandCigars.com we have a sweet little pipe kit known as the Iron Horse Sampler!








Iron Horse Special - Pipe, Tobacco and More Set
This set contains the following
8oz of Hearth & Home Freight Train Pipe Tobacco
1 (One) Ceramic Tobacco Jar with Locomotive design
1 (One) Baraccini Pipe - Shapes will vary
1 (One) Czech Tool
1 (One) Cork Knocker
1 (One) Bundle of Pipe Cleaners
1 (One) PipesandCigars Pipe Cleaner Sleeve
1 (One) Box of Wooden Matches

From Joe at Golden Leaf Pipes and Tobacco we have a very cool nording freehand signature smooth! 









We have a nice Pipe rack and five tins of tobacco from C & D and G.L. Pease. These were donated during the last cigar rally and no one claimed them. Lucky for you!

















From an anonymous donor we have a beautiful Meerschaum pipe! This pipe looks amazing and will make an excellent addition to anyone's collection!









And last but certainly not least we have a very sexy custom crafted pipe from our very own artisan Hekthor Wiebe!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Ready set GO!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

*For those not on Pipes and Cigars mailing list they are running some great specials right now that will save you some coin while donating to a good cause!*

10% Off Corn Cob Pipes - The last few hours of January are still ticking away, but I just couldn't wait to launch February's Pipe of the Month promotion, so I'm going to give you all a couple hours of head start. This month's feature is Corn Cob pipes, always a favorite here at P&C and something every smoker should have in their collection. The sweetness of the cob can add a nice compliment to a sweet smoke, and since they're so inexpensive, they're perfect to keep around for trying out new blends that you don't want "ghosting" your favorite expensive briar. They are also wonderful to have around for when that curious friend shows up and decides he wants to take the plunge into the fine hobby of pipe smoking. We have a huge selection of wonderful Corn Cobs on our shelves, ready for you to take advantage of this great deal. No matter what the reason you need a few around for, now is the time to get them and save an extra 10% off our already rock-bottom prices! No codes or hoops to jump through, just add any of our fine cobs to your shopping cart and you'll see the extra discount automatically applied.

15% Off Villiger 1888 Tins - A relatively recent introduction into the world of pipe tobacco, the Villiger 1888 blends have already become staples in the rotations of millions of pipe smokers. If you still haven't given them a shot yet, I've got a serious bargain on them today so you can try them out and get a great bargain at the same time. Similar to the Camacho cigar deal listed above, we got a big-time bulk discount on these tins, and you're the ones reaping the benefits of our savvy purchasing powers. Pretty simple just add your favorite Villiger 1888 tin (or tins) to your shopping cart and you'll see an additional 15% discount automatically applied. The only caveat is that the Mid-Day blend is not included in this deal, it is currently out of stock and therefore was not a part of this bulk purchase. All the other blends are loaded up on the shelf, in stock, and ready to jump into your cellar at an incredible value!

15% Off Select Cornell & Diehl Tins - No secret, we buy and sell a whole bunch of tobacco here. We're placing orders daily, and sometimes, whether it's on the fault of our ever-diligent buyer Aaron or on an overzelous rep at the manufacturing company, mistakes happen and we end up with too much stuff. The best part for you, is that when we mess up and overload the shelf, you reap the benefits! We found the Cornell & Diehl shelf a little heavy today, and in order to get these tins off our shelf and into your cellars we're going to offer you a serious discount. You'll get an extra 15% our already discounted prices on Cornell & Diehl Old Hollywood 2oz tins, and both the 2oz and 8oz tin size on Cornell & Diehl DaVinci. If you've been looking for an excuse to give these great blends a try, now is your chance, and if they're your favorites, load up while they're super-cheap!

3 Pipes for $59.99 - One of the best bargains (and most popular) deals we offer on our site is our 3 pipes for $59.99 special. We buy in bulk and get a nice discount on these German briars, and we use our buying power to pass along big-time savings to you! We just got in a brand-new batch of these value pipes, so now is your chance to add some depth to your collection without putting a hurt on your wallet. These sturdy German pipes offer classic design, sturdy quality, and a solid smoke every time. When you pick up 3 of them we'll practically give them away, charging you less than $20 each!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

*UPDATE*
A very special prize has been added!
A generous BOLT who is currently stationed in Afghanistan has offered to fly an American Flag in honor of the winner in the combat zone. The winner will receive the flag as well as a certificate of authenticity! This is a very cool and generous offer!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BigSarge said:


> *UPDATE*
> A very special prize has been added!
> A generous BOLT who is currently stationed in Afghanistan has offered to fly an American Flag in honor of the winner in the combat zone. The winner will receive the flag as well as a certificate of authenticity! This is a very cool and generous offer!


Now that's a prize! Wonderful!

Thanks for arranging all of this. Some tins on the way.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Pete, got an order from SP coming your way. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in. I'll send a couple of tins this week.

Yay!

Couch


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to thank all of our Retail Sponsors!

Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com
They offer a selection that is second to none and low prices that are hard to beat!

4noggins.com
Rich as an amazing selection of pipes, tobacco and other products at some of the best prices out there.

Nice Ash Cigars Great Cigars at Great Prices
They are new to the pipe market but their customer service and very competitive prices have quickly made them a regular stop for me. They also have some nice HTF tobaccos and Andrew is great to work with.

Home - Hekthor Wiebe Handcrafted Pipes
Hekthor does some of the most amazing hand crafted pipes I have ever seen! If you've seen his work you know what I'm talking about. If you haven't go check it out! All his pipes are one of a kind custom pieces of art.

*Golden Leaf Pipes and Tobacco*
Joe has an amazing ability to get his hands on some of the best boutique cigars out there! Not to mention his fine selection of pipes and tobacco. Give him a call today!
Located at 8370 Sheridan Blvd in Westminster, CO. 303-426-5323 
or
Follow him on twitter @Goldenleaf88 for the latest news on whats new in the shop.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Soon as my taxes come in I'll send some stuff. Consider this my way of thanking those that were so very generous to me while I was downrange.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> Soon as my taxes come in I'll send some stuff. Consider this my way of thanking those that were so very generous to me while I was downrange.


Thanks Brother, glad you're back home! You still digging Balkin Supreme?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received a generous cash donation of $45 from an BOTL that wished to remain anonymous. He requested his prize entries go to Chris0673. Good luck Chris!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Thanks Brother, glad you're back home! You still digging Balkin Supreme?


Why yes I am! Gotta get some more when my taxes come in.



BigSarge said:


> We received a generous cash donation of $45 from an BOTL that wished to remain anonymous. He requested his prize entries go to Chris0673. Good luck Chris!


Wow! My thanks to whoever that was.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Both CI and Cigar.com are offering free shipping on any order at the moment. They both now carry pipe supplies and their prices are pretty good. Just sayin.

Rich is at 4Noggins is offering free shipping on all orders over $50!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Sarge, got some tobac, pipe cleaners and pipe tools heading your way. God bless our troops!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

8ball917 said:


> Sarge, got some tobac, pipe cleaners and pipe tools heading your way. God bless our troops!


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received lots of donations this week! Thank you to everyone for supporting our pipe puffing Troops! I'm swamped with getting ready for an impending Mother-in-law visit, so I'll do my best to get pics up this weekend and get everyone their due. Please forgive the delay.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay folks as promised here are the donations we got in this week.

First from a very generous anonymous donor we received this giant package to pipe goodies for the Troops!








Which included:
Pipe Tool - 3 in 1 Czech PTL13 10 Tool (3 pack)
2013 Pipe Calendar pipecal2013 1 9.95 Free-Item = Only with 2013 Pipe
Calendar
Corn Cob Pony Bent Pipe mmcc19 12 
Lane Limited - 1Q (by the bptlan02 32 ounce)
Lane Limited - RLP-6 (by bptlan23 32 the ounce)
Corn Cob Missouri Pride mmcc26 12 Pipe - Bent

Then from Jeremy V. we received this wonderful donation of pipe supplies:








30ea (50ct pipe cleaners)
10ea (pipe tool 3 in 1)
10ea (Corn Cob Legend Bent Pipe)
1ea (2013 pipe calendar)

Next from Tony we received this nice package of HTF baccy and pipe supplies:








4 MM Legend pipes
4 packs pipe cleaners
4 nail tamper tools 
2 2oz tins Smoker's Haven 20th Anniversary Blend
2 50g tins SG FVF

And finally from Eric M. we received this generous package:








2 Dills Regular Pipe Cleaners (32 pack)
1 Silver Pipe Tool 3in1
4oz PS English Oriental Supreme
4oz PS Virginia

Thank you all for the very generous donations! We're ten days into the rally and going strong so far! I know there are already more donations on the way and more to come!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to thank some of our Retail Sponsors for going above and beyond by donating tobacco to our Troops as well as prizes for our Rally!

First PipesandCigars made a amazing donation:








Over 20 Pipa Pipe Packs (not all pictured)
















25 Tins of their Hearth and Home Series Tobacoo (Heavy on the Anny Kake!)
And 50 of their Pipe Calendars!

Next I'd like to thank Nice Ash Cigar for their donation of over 8 lbs of Atlandis Aromatic Blends! 









We are off to a great start folks! Keep it up!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, that's great Sarge! Hats off to both!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

DanR said:


> Pete, got an order from SP coming your way. Thanks for doing this!!


Picked up your donation today! Thank you very much! I'll get pics up this weekend.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received some amazing pipe donations this week from some great BOTLs! I'll be posting up pics and info this weekend. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The MM seconds grab bag is a great deal and a excellent way to make a donation to the pipe rally!

Ten Pipe Grab Bag of Smokable Seconds


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

All C&D tins are on sale for $8.99 At BnB Tobacco!
Cornell & Diehl Pipe Tobacco


----------



## MichaelJMelton (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi how do I send my address for so that I can recieve dontations over here for my guys and myself? Thanks from Afghanistan.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

MichaelJMelton said:


> Hi how do I send my address for so that I can recieve dontations over here for my guys and myself? Thanks from Afghanistan.


Shoot an email to [email protected] . We'll get you taken care of.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

It was another great week with lots of generous people donating to the troops!

First from Matt C. we received some nice pipe supplies and a box full goodies for the troops:

















Next from Chris J. we got a ton of baccy including some HTF tobacco and some pipe supplies and Cobs:

















Then Eric M. sent in 4 nice little briar pipes for the Troops:









Dan R. sent in a big box of pipe tobacco and pipe supplies:

















Thank you all for your generous donations! Just 11 more days left in the Rally then it's prize week!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy Crap! I received 4 cases! Yes cases, of Captain Black tobacco today from STC Lane Tobacco Group, as well as a case of Pipa Pipe packs!

















Thats 576 packs of baccy!!!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pipes and cigars is running specials all week in honor of International Pipe Day this Wednesday!

First up is;
15% Off Brigadier Black - We're going to start the IPSD celebration with a hefty discount on our very own exclusive line of unique aromatic blends that have been so popular since we introduced them a few months ago. There are 4 different blends with 4 wonderfully delicious flavor profiles, and of course we also offer a 4-tin sampler with one of each so you can try them all at a great price. Starting now and running through 11:59pm Eastern on Wednesday 2/20, we're taking an extra 15% our low everyday prices, automatically added when you place a tin or the sampler in your shopping cart.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

IPSD specials at Pipes and Cigars, good today only!
Brigham Pipes - 15% off!

Roma Pipes - 10% off!

Graco Pipes - 10% off!

Aldo Velani Pipes - 10% off!

Ardor Pipes - 15% off!

Julius Max Leather Goods - 20% off!

Last, but certainly not least, 20% off all Hearth & Home Pipe Tobacco (except the new Darbyshire)


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm out of town until Saturday so I won't be able pick up any donations till Monday.

One week to go! Let's make it a big finish! Thank you to everyone who has donated so far!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Only a few days left folks. Your donation must be shipped by 28 February to qualify for the prize draw! So stop sitting around and get those donations out! :usa2:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Sarge, did you guys get my package? I sent it to the CA address the week before last.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Hey Sarge, did you guys get my package? I sent it to the CA address the week before last.


I will check with Matt. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some amazing donations on Monday!

From Bill D.:









From Jason D.:









From SnagStangl: 

















From Mike B.:









From Dan O.:








Very cool pipe kits for the troops! 20 of them!

From Gregg (McGregger57):

















From John G.:









Thank you everyone!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Hey Sarge, did you guys get my package? I sent it to the CA address the week before last.


Your donation did arrive. Thank you John!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

All done folks. We're gonna give it until Wednesday next week for all the donations that were shipped or ordered by Midnight last night to arrive and be counted. Then we will spend a few days double checking though the donations to make sure everyone gets the prize entries they are entitled to. Then its PRIZE time!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are the last donations I have received:

From Dave G. some pipe supplies and baccy:









And from a person that requested to remain anonymous some nice pipe baccy:









If you sent in a donation and didn't see it posted here please notify me.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to say thank you to everyone who helped make our first Pipe Rally for the Troops a huge success! Our retail sponsors: Nice Ash Cigars, Pipes and Cigars, 4 Noggins, Golden Leaf Tobacco, STC Lane Tobacco Group, and Hekthor Wiebe Pipes. Everyone who donated a prize. 

And most importantly all of you that found it in your hearts to reach out and help make the lives of our Troops in combat zones and overseas just a little bit more like home.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

If everything goes to plan we will have the prize drawing this weekend. As a reminder here is what you can win:

From Rich at 4Noggins.com we have a very classy pipe!

















From Travis at PipesandCigars.com we have a sweet little pipe kit known as the Iron Horse Sampler!








Iron Horse Special - Pipe, Tobacco and More Set
This set contains the following
8oz of Hearth & Home Freight Train Pipe Tobacco
1 (One) Ceramic Tobacco Jar with Locomotive design
1 (One) Baraccini Pipe - Shapes will vary
1 (One) Czech Tool
1 (One) Cork Knocker
1 (One) Bundle of Pipe Cleaners
1 (One) PipesandCigars Pipe Cleaner Sleeve
1 (One) Box of Wooden Matches

From Joe at Golden Leaf Pipes and Tobacco we have a very cool nording freehand signature smooth! 









We have a nice Pipe rack and five tins of tobacco from C & D and G.L. Pease. These were donated during the last cigar rally and no one claimed them. Lucky for you!

















From an anonymous donor we have a beautiful Meerschaum pipe! This pipe looks amazing and will make an excellent addition to anyone's collection!









And last but certainly not least we have a very sexy custom crafted pipe from our very own artisan Hekthor Wiebe!





































*UPDATE Feb 1, 14:25*
A very special prize has been added!
A generous BOLT who is currently stationed in Afghanistan has offered to fly an American Flag in honor of the winner in the combat zone. The winner will receive the flag as well as a certificate of authenticity! This is a very cool and generous offer!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay here is what I have please make sure you are listed if you donated. PM me if you think I got anything wrong. Thank you all!
*Name Prize Entries*
Dave G. 2
Eric M.(Monty) 3
John (Indigosmoke) 5
Jeremy V. 6
Eric M.  7
Matt C. 7
John G. 8
Mike B. 9
Dan O. 12
Gregg K. 12
Jason D. 12
Bill D. 13
Tony 13
Chris J. 15
Dan R. 24
SnagStangl 29


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The prize drawing will take place tomorrow between 4-5pm EST.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

*Name Prize Entries*
Dave G. 2
Eric M.(Monty) 3
John (Indigosmoke) 5
Jeremy V. 6
Eric M. 7
Matt C. 7
John G. 8
Mike B. 9
Dan O. 12
Gregg K. 12
Jason D. 12
Bill D. 13
Tony 13
Chris J. 15
Dan R. 24
SnagStangl 29
M.T. 13

Missed one! I'm glad someone was checking me!

M.T. has been added.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for the Delay!!

First I would like to thank everyone who took the opportunity to donate to this amazing raffle, in the end taking care of our brothers and sisters overseas is what matters! Without the help and support of this amazing community it would be extremely tough for them to sit back and enjoy a wonderful pipe or cigar, so thank you to everyone that has donated in the past and has donated towards this raffle.

Now onto the winners! Enjoy your spoils!

*4Noggins.com Pipe - Jeremy V.

PipesandCifars.com Iron Horse Kit - Gregg K.

Golden Leaf Pipes and Tobacco nording freehand - Chris J.

Pipe Rack + 5 Tins of delicious baccy - Dave G.

Anonymous Meerchaum Pipe - M.T.

Hwiebe Custom Sexiness - SnagStangl

A generous BOTL who is currently stationed in Afghanistan has offered to fly an American Flag in honor of the winner in the combat zone. The winner will receive the flag as well as a certificate of authenticity! - DanR

Congratulations to all the winners, as I have said in previous raffles if there are any issues please let me know, if any of the winners would like to pass their prize onto another B/SOTL please message me and let me know.

Once again thank you for your continued generosity and support, you are what makes this pipe community what it is today!
*

If you are a winner please PM me your address.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners and great job everyone (and to Pete and to everyone else who makes this run behind the scenes!). DanR, what a prize. Would love to see a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

OMG. I just arrived in South Korea, exhausted after about 24 hours of flying and running through airports, to find out I just won the coolest prize ever!!! Thanks for making this happen Pete!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I should've posted this a few weeks ago, shame on me! After winning one of the top prizes in the pipe rally for the troops, I asked Pete to address the prize to my son. He sent me a note back saying something along the lines of, "it's taking me longer than I expected, but I'm working on it". Well, what he was really doing is getting me TWO flags, one for me and one for my son. Here's the photo:










To Pete and the secret soldier that donated these flags to me, THANK YOU! I will cherish this forever. Luckily, my wife works at a framing shop and is already working on a shadow box type presentation for my office.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

DanR said:


> I should've posted this a few weeks ago, shame on me! After winning one of the top prizes in the pipe rally for the troops, I asked Pete to address the prize to my son. He sent me a note back saying something along the lines of, "it's taking me longer than I expected, but I'm working on it". Well, what he was really doing is getting me TWO flags, one for me and one for my son. Here's the photo:
> .


That is absolutely awesome Dan. VERY, very cool!


----------

